# Wrong coil voltage. Woops!



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

it seems like noone ever gives you the correct specs for equipment, or the equipment that was spec'd. if you could just install stuff the way it was drawn up life would be sooooo easy.

just sayin.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Is that Edwards module in the background just snapped into a zero rise single gang mud ring?


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I think we have all learned that lesson along the way, but not usually with 23 coils at once.

Tim.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

Faction said:


> leading us to ASSUME


There's your problem. One of the top reasons for headaches in this business.
Lesson learned?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Sorry mistake on my numbers


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

ran into this situation before
so here's a tip that can help
when you get a new coil regardless of what is take a resistance reading on it and record the results.

keep track of the different coils you use and their readings.
so whenever you go to replace a coil take a reading on it and it doesn't come close to what it should be then odds are you have a mislabeled coil!

you should also note a weight difference in the coils, so you can use a postal scale to record the weight also

these methods saves me a lot of headaches :thumbup:


----------



## Faction (Dec 9, 2015)

B-Nabs said:


> Is that Edwards module in the background just snapped into a zero rise single gang mud ring?


It has a cover plate that goes over it and only shows the 3 led lights. Left them off for now for troubleshooting

Also I'd like to add that I saw on the top of the contactor there is a notched out space that shows you the label on the coil inside.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Or...
Quit buying cheap junk.









Note the coil voltage clearly marked to where you can see it on the FRONT of the contactor.

By the way, if you had the Neutral wire in the box, you could have tapped Line to Neutral for your coil voltage source.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah, tend to agree there- those are some super cheesy looking coils.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

23 coils ?? Humm if that many i would double check it to make sure it is correct voltage before it get engerized..

I am sure that can happend to anyone and save the order paper and double check the part number to be correct.

If that was me i will deal with the supplier and fix that mess..


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

JRaef said:


> Or...
> Quit buying cheap junk.
> 
> 
> ...


While those are expensive up front, 20 years down the road.............


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

1)Can you blame it on someone else? 
A) yes
B) no 
If (B) above, Did anybody see you do it?
A) yes
B) no
If (B) above, say it was like that when I got here.
If (A) above, you poor bastid.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

gnuuser said:


> ran into this situation before
> so here's a tip that can help
> when you get a new coil regardless of what is take a resistance reading on it and record the results.
> 
> ...


Honestly, have you ever found a mislabeled coil? I have ohmed out coils
s before but only troubleshooting.


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

Seems like even the cheapest crap has the coil voltage printed somewhere. A little extra work to verify something you can't easily see is worth the time, which would've saved some money and your reputation.


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

gnuuser said:


> ran into this situation before
> so here's a tip that can help
> when you get a new coil regardless of what is take a resistance reading on it and record the results.
> 
> ...


This method sounds like a headache.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I came across a 120v coil working on 208 v. It was clearly labeled 120. Maintenance said its been that way for years.


----------

